
Show HN: Marketing Book Club – Read and discuss one marketing book a month - jrsowers
http://www.marketingbookclub.com
======
jrsowers
High-performing people like Bill Gates and Warren Buffett are constantly
talking about how their voracious appetite for reading is a foundation of
their success.

As an avid reader and marketing professional, I could think of no better way
to get better at my craft, meet new people, and meet my goal of reading one
business book every month for a year, so I created Marketing Book Club.

If you're looking to level up your skills and possibly make some new friends,
this free community is just the ticket.

~~~
dstroot
I'm joining your club mate, it's a good idea! I do agree with you that this is
the ticket to marketing stardom.

~~~
jrsowers
Hey thanks! It takes a lot more than reading alone, but learning from those
who've walked the path before you is a great starting point.

